# Best food source ever!



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Its really simple if you want your own food source close by.
Meal worms.
All you have to do is set up a few big coffee cans and put 10 meal worms in each (they breed like crazy and you can get them from the pet store) and feed them bran. They require no care or cleaning and they can live in a dark closet or under you tank.
Other than the bran you may want to toss in a piece of apple now and again but thats not essential.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Feeding


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

how long does the whole process take? mealworm to beatle to eggs to feedable sized mealworms???? i'd like to try just for the heck of it.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Are they actually that good for fish? I remember reading that they werent the best thing to feed reptiles, kind of a like the high fat, junk food, insect equivalent.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

not a bad idea might have to try it .


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

They don't take very long at all for a life cycle (few weeks). The things is you can always just have a bunch of different coffee cans full of them at different stages in the cycle. Just feed them alittle bran and they will grow themselves.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

is this suggested to feed piranahs? do they sink or float? thanks for the great idea


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ natural food...they should sink cus they are worms. I might have to try this for my cichlid as a treat. Do you put soil in the coffee can also?


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^^ natural food...they should sink cus they are worms. I might have to try this for my cichlid as a treat. Do you put soil in the coffee can also?
> [snapback]890563[/snapback]​


You dont need to have soil... just fill the can with bran/oats.... i did the same with my lizards... but i never thought of giving them to my p's lol


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

yea r0d1mus is correct no soil need, just bran in the bottom of the can.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

meal worms actually initially float. you just have to get them entirely wet then they will sink right away. i tried feeding my rhom them, i dropped 2 in and he bit one and half then spit it out, and did the same with the other...


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Yea I found I had to train my little guys to eat them... now they just destroy them as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I used to feed my puffers them when I was like 11. now I may have to try it again with my P. I think he'd need to eat a few of those suckers before he got full though. I think they are too high in fat to be fed very often.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected], u guys are talking about them like theyre a new synthetic food!! lol j/k 
I fish for bass with mealworms and crickets (yes you can throw some crickets in too!!) both small mouth and largemouth. theyre totally natural and cheap. for fishing I used them because I wanna show them live baits and it's always best if you can present them with somthin that the 100 other fisherman on the lake arent usin like dew worms another great source of protein for the teethers we own.

P.S the rest of the meal or crickets always came home for my bluegill & large mouth bass.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

r0d1mus said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ natural food...they should sink cus they are worms. I might have to try this for my cichlid as a treat. Do you put soil in the coffee can also?
> ...


Sweetness, ill pick some up.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

i've never used meal worms before just nightcrawlers and feeders so i'll have to give that a shot


----------

